# urgent syntaxe setenv



## Delphine (15 Avril 2003)

voila, comme personne ne m'a répondu à mon post  ici 
ou je demandais </font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
  propos, comment fait on pour que X11 aille chercher tout seul la commande dans usr/local/bin 

[/QUOTE] 
j'ai voulu le faire toute seule.
j'ai d'abord fait 
echo $path
il m'a répondu
/bin /sbin /usr/bin /usr/sbin
donc j'ai fait
setenv PATH /usr/local/bin/
mais maintenant quand je fais
echo $path il me dit 
 /usr/local/bin/

et ça cause pas mal d'ennuis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





alors comment fait on pour ajouter plusieurs path sans qu'il vous dise d'un ton méprisant : Too many arguments


----------



## Bobbus (16 Avril 2003)

Tu peux les separer par des ':' 
setenv PATH usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:...

Bob


----------



## vnsullivan (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Delphine:</font><hr /> * voila, comme personne ne m'a répondu à mon post  ici 
ou je demandais </font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
  propos, comment fait on pour que X11 aille chercher tout seul la commande dans usr/local/bin 

[/QUOTE] 
j'ai voulu le faire toute seule.
j'ai d'abord fait 
echo $path
il m'a répondu
/bin /sbin /usr/bin /usr/sbin
donc j'ai fait
setenv PATH /usr/local/bin/
mais maintenant quand je fais
echo $path il me dit 
 /usr/local/bin/

et ça cause pas mal d'ennuis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alors comment fait on pour ajouter plusieurs path sans qu'il vous dise d'un ton méprisant : Too many arguments   * 

[/QUOTE]

Bonjour,

Je viens juste de te répondre dans l'autre thread. Attention! Il faut éviter de redéfinir la variable d'environnement PATH, il vaut mieux la compléter. De plus, comme je l'explique dans l'autre thread, les variables d'environnement sont des variables locales: elles sont redéfinies à chaque fois que l'on ouvre le Terminal, c'est pourquoi une modification systématique d'une variable doit se faire par une commande qu'on rajoute au fichier de configuration du shell, ici le fichier ".tcshrc".
J'espère que ça aide.

vn


----------



## vnsullivan (16 Avril 2003)

Au fait, il faudra que tu nous dises si tu as réussi à faire fonctionner ton raccourci d'applications X11.

vn


----------



## vnsullivan (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Delphine:</font><hr /> * voila, comme personne ne m'a répondu à mon post   * 

[/QUOTE]

Et puis il faut pas être trop pressée... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu n'as même pas attendu un jour... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vn


----------

